# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Cicret Bracelet, CN2P, Paris, France

## Airicist

youtube.com/CicretBracelet

twitter.com/cicret_official

instagram.com/cicret_official

Co-founder and CEO - Pascal Pommier

Co-founder - Guillaume Pommier

Co-founder - Nicolas Cruchon

Co-founder - Fabien Noblet

----------


## Airicist

The Cicret Bracelet: Like a tablet...but on your skin

Published on Oct 30, 2014




> With the Cicret Bracelet, you can make your skin your new touchscreen. Read your mails, play your favorite games, answer your calls, check the weather, find your way…Do whatever you want on your arm.

----------


## Airicist

Cicret Bracelet first working prototype

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Here is a video shot by the Cicret Team showing the uses of the first working prototype of the Cicret Bracelet. 
> 
> It shows that the Cicret Team is the first one and only one in the world who succeeded to combine 4 technologies which create this groundbreaking wearable device: 
> - project with a low-angle
> - make it work on any skin color
> - controllable with the finger
> - and make it work even in bright daylight
> 
> WHAT'S THE NEXT STEP ?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Cicret Bracelet at the Wearable Technologies Conference 2016

Published on Feb 13, 2016




> In January 2016, we attended the Wearable Technologies Conference 2016 in Munich as guests to discuss about the wearable industry and its future. Let's have a look at our presentation.

----------

